# USCA Nationals



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Anyone going?

Trialing or just to spectate?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Hoping to go down on the weekend to spectate and meet up with friends.


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

Are you talking about the GSD IPO 3 trial in Ohio?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

This guy...

Home


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I will be there Thursday through Sunday.. that's GREAT Chris. Where are you staying?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

p.s. Just supporting a few friends that are competing.


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

We are going as spectators on Saturday. I have family in the area that may attend as well. Love watching these dogs work on videos. Can't wait to see them compete in person.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll be there. We're setting up an equipment booth and will be there to party..I mean, spectate as well


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Equipment booth? What kind of equipment?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

martemchik said:


> Equipment booth? What kind of equipment?


https://www.facebook.com/HITK9


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> I'll be there. We're setting up an equipment booth and will be there to party..I mean, spectate as well


Oh yeah!! Love my High in Trial Equipment!!

I think I'm going to.. Have a couple friends to watch and cheer on!! This time I'll be traveling with my dogs... 

Chris~ definitely let us know which hotel you're staying at..


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I wanna gooooo.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Haven't decided whether I"m going yet or not. I want to. But not sure I want to use my vacation


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Haven't decided whether I"m going yet or not. I want to. But not sure I want to use my vacation


You know you dooooo


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Would love to go to see Pan, but my vacay is gone and I'm tapped out of funds after Legend's illness.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

GatorDog said:


> I'll be there. We're setting up an equipment booth and will be there to party..I mean, spectate as well


Good on both.. I need some more of those balls... all the dogs LOVE them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GatorDog said:


> You know you dooooo


I do! I have to bring my monster. Scott told me I'm not allowed to leave him home when I leave because he's "a brat" and "more spoiled than any dog he's seen" LOL


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL good to know I'm not the only one that has dogs I'm not allowed to leave home with DH!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Liesje said:


> LOL good to know I'm not the only one that has dogs I'm not allowed to leave home with DH!


No doubt!

Apparently he did nothing but bark at the windows and doors looking for me. He had to crate him to get him to settle down. I laughed hysterically when he told me because he is really a quiet dog. He only barks when someone is coming in the house (and that person is not me) and usually just lays quietly somewhere near me.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Lynn/Leesa, we won't be staying overnight. No sitter for all the critters, so we'll be driving back and forth. It's only about a 3hr drive.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Chris Wild said:


> Lynn/Leesa, we won't be staying overnight. No sitter for all the critters, so we'll be driving back and forth. It's only about a 3hr drive.


 
Oh, I can relate to that.... if it wasn't for my sister, I wouldn't be able to go. That and me traveling with 2 of the 4.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

hope to be going for at least one day.....depends on the stork!!!

Lee


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Which day Lee? I should be heading out early Friday and staying till Sunday..


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

again - depends on the stork! I'd planned friday after work until sunday - did you get a room yet Leesa? IF the stock comes, and on time....I hope to go...if he is coming and late, wont' be able to go...

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm hoping to go on Saturday. Trying to find someone to ride along for that long drive.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I might come down one day, but can't afford the hotel and have to bring all the dogs with me. Kills me with it being so close.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

So no one is trialing?!?!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Competitors I'll be cheering on Gustavo and Tyson.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Laurie and Dasko and Ena!

And OF COURSE.. Deb and Eros.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Lots of competitors I recognize!


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

Hoping to get things worked out here, so I can go for the wknd.


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Should be a great trial. I will be there for the duration.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hoping to go spectate!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm not going but have friends that are competing. Wish we were closer - I'd love to go watch!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks like there will be a good sized showing! I'm excited to go and buy a bunch of stuff I probably don't need!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

martemchik said:


> Looks like there will be a good sized showing! I'm excited to go and buy a bunch of stuff I probably don't need!


This is my concern. Especially with Alexis vending.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> This is my concern. Especially with Alexis vending.


 Heehee


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

GatorDog said:


> Heehee


Already have my order (pre-ordered). LOL


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Just booked a room - NOT in host hotel - they are filled.....

I ended up with a King Suite at Comfort Inn.....with a 2 person hot tub in room! 

I will have one non dog friendly dog with me in room.....

If anyone who does not want to bring a dog in overnight wants to kick in and share (there is also a sofa bed and room sleeps 5 if needs be) PM or call me......non smoking room, and since I have dibs on the bed!, I'd cover over half .....

Lee


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Have fun everyone! I have to do an obligatory weekend with the in-laws and my van is in the shop right now (and going to another guy on Sat) so we're out


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm trying to go and watch! Just need to arrange a sitter for dogs, horses, and husband, none of whom can be left alone.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LoveEcho said:


> I'm trying to go and watch! Just need to arrange a sitter for dogs, horses, and husband, none of whom can be left alone.


That's a Mom job. You better call your mom.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lol, I wish I was going with to hang out with my girls, but I don't like people and I can't leave my babies. So that's a negative.

I would love to hang with yall though, Michelle, Alexis, Tory and Danielle.


----------



## Katos_Mom (Jan 2, 2014)

I live sooo close to this event, I should really good.

I check the FAQ on the event website and it said that non-trialing dogs are not permitted at the event. Is that correct and followed....or what?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Correct. No non trialing dogs on the grounds.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm super pumped. Leaving in the morning!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Work is moving way too slow!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> That's a Mom job. You better call your mom.


I should call my mom...


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

LoveEcho said:


> I should call my mom...



You have to come!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

people always have dogs with them in their vehicles....many people cannot attend if they cannot bring their dogs.....you just cannot take them into the trial area 

Lee


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> people always have dogs with them in their vehicles....many people cannot attend if they cannot bring their dogs.....you just cannot take them into the trial area
> 
> Lee


I suppose the same applies to spouses.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LoveEcho said:


> I suppose the same applies to spouses.



I can no longer read anything you post during working hours. I'm going to get fired back here in my corner laughing like a loon.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I can no longer read anything you post during working hours. I'm going to get fired back here in my corner laughing like a loon.


Just pretend you're coughing uncontrollably... works for me 

Now I'm cracking myself up picturing DH staring forlornly out the window of my car... maybe pacing around... chewing on an antler.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

FYI to all at the USCA Nat.

if you see a large redhead wandering in circles in the parking lot, gnawing on an antler...

He belongs to Tory. Just tie him to the bumper.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://uscanationals.com/images/pdfs/Draw Flights 2014 Nationals v3 with 73 dogs.pdf Flight schedule


----------

